# Fiance Visa Checklist-Updated-Please check



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

I am getting ready to send off my fiance visa application next week. Can you please view my list here and see if there is anything else I need to include. Thank you so much!

These things we already have:

1. Application
2. Appendix 2
3. My two original divorce decrees (plus a copy of each)
4. A confirmation email addressing me and my DF confirming date and time of provisional booking plus details.
5. A picture of my dress with the online receipt of payment (purchased online)
6. Six random screenshots of Skype calls and Facebook messages since we met December 2013-July 2014
7. Several proposed itineraries for flights in September. (I know this is ambitious but if I get the approval in September, then all the better.)
8. Five random pictures of us together from his visits.
9. His boarding passes (plus copies)
10. 6 months of bank statements-stamped (plus copies)
11. 6 months of original payslips (plus copies)
12. P60
13. His original divorce decree (plus a copy)
14. A certified copy of his Passport
15. My passport
16. Mortgage payments towards his house-stamped (plus a copy)
17. An original utility bill (plus a copy)
18. A letter from his employer stating position, type (perm), how long he has worked there, wage and how long he has been earning his current wage on company letterhead.
19. My letter of intent
20. His letter of sponsorship/support


Is there anything else I am missing here? Should I include the refusal letter from my general visitor visa application? I do not work so I have no proof of that. Also I am sending my application to my fiance who will add his part and then to Sheffield. How should I post to him to get it there the quickest? I use FedEx. Then how should he post it on to Sheffield?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

peuapeu said:


> I am getting ready to send off my fiance visa application next week. Can you please view my list here and see if there is anything else I need to include. Thank you so much!
> 
> These things we already have:
> 
> ...


Fine.



> 5. A picture of my dress with the online receipt of payment (purchased online)


Picture is unnecessary. Receipt is all that is needed.



> 6. Six random screenshots of Skype calls and Facebook messages since we met December 2013-July 2014


You simply need 1-2 log pages for every 6 months. Actually content is not needed.



> 7. Several proposed itineraries for flights in September. (I know this is ambitious but if I get the approval in September, then all the better.)


1 is all that's necessary. They just want an idea of when you'd like to travel.



> 8. Five random pictures of us together from his visits.
> 9. His boarding passes (plus copies)
> 10. 6 months of bank statements-stamped (plus copies)
> 11. 6 months of original payslips (plus copies)
> ...


The land registry or deed would be good. 






> Is there anything else I am missing here? Should I include the refusal letter from my general visitor visa application? I do not work so I have no proof of that. Also I am sending my application to my fiance who will add his part and then to Sheffield. How should I post to him to get it there the quickest? I use FedEx. Then how should he post it on to Sheffield?


You need to include your biometric's receipt.

You need copies of everything. You can include the refusal letter but they will do their own investigation based on the answer to the question about refusals. 

Use FedEx so you can track it all the way. You also need to include a return waybill to you in the US.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Nyclon...

1. We do have the land registry. Thanks for reminding me.

2. You said include a copy of everything......I thought we only had to copy the things we wanted the originals back for. So when you say *everything*......do you mean even the application, the appendix, etc etc.......his letter my letter.....letter from employer.....

3. I am using FedEx.....when I send it to him do I use Priority? Express? and Should he do the same from the FedEx location where he lives as well.....Priority or Express?

4. I will be including the electronic waybill and biometrics. I will also go onto World Bridge and do priority. I know it is not recommended if there has been a previous refusal but I feel like if I did, It would still get me a reply sooner than 12 weeks. ??

5. I think I will also include the refusal letter anyway.....just to get it out there and up front


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

peuapeu said:


> Thank you Nyclon...
> 
> 1. We do have the land registry. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 2. You said include a copy of everything......I thought we only had to copy the things we wanted the originals back for. So when you say *everything*......do you mean even the application, the appendix, etc etc.......his letter my letter.....letter from employer.....


Everything except the application and Appendix 2. Make 2 piles. 1 original and 1 of copies in identical order.



> 3. I am using FedEx.....when I send it to him do I use Priority? Express? and Should he do the same from the FedEx location where he lives as well.....Priority or Express?


Whatever gets it there fastest. Your documents must be in Sheffield within 14 days of biometrics.



> 4. I will be including the electronic waybill and biometrics. I will also go onto World Bridge and do priority. I know it is not recommended if there has been a previous refusal but I feel like if I did, It would still get me a reply sooner than 12 weeks. ??


VFS handles priority processing now. No idea how much priority will speed things up.



> 5. I think I will also include the refusal letter anyway.....just to get it out there and up front


Fine.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

1. So I printed out the online receipt for my dress and did not include the picture of it (per your advice)

2. I printed an international electronic waybill for the return of the documents to me.

3. I went to VFS and purchased the priority. As per advice from someone else, I also wrote Settlement Priority Processing on the outside of the package. 

4. Have application and Appendix2 printed and filled out. Biometrics appointment is Tuesday July 29 and then I will be sending it all off FedEx Priority same day to fiance so he can put his part in. 

5. He has printed out the land registry which I had originally forgotten to put in my list so it will be included. 

Any final thoughts before I send this off on Tuesday?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Just.............best of luck to you!


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

salix said:


> Just.............best of luck to you!


Thank you Salix! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

I may have missed it in your list but do you have passport photos for the both of you? You definitely need one for the applicant and then Joppa or Nyclon told me a few weeks ago that it is a new requirements to include one for the sponsor as well.

Good luck!


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> I may have missed it in your list but do you have passport photos for the both of you? You definitely need one for the applicant and then Joppa or Nyclon told me a few weeks ago that it is a new requirements to include one for the sponsor as well.
> 
> Good luck!


I do have one, but never heard of the sponsor needing one........can anyone else also confirm this?


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

peuapeu said:


> I do have one, but never heard of the sponsor needing one........can anyone else also confirm this?


Hi peuapeu, the original thread where Joppa and Nyclon discussed it is here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...t-application-checklist-review-requested.html


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a grey area. Those who apply to extend or renew their spouse visa in UK definitely have to supply one sponsor's photo. It says nothing about those who apply abroad, but since it's not a big expense or trouble, you lose nothing by enclosing one.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

Joppa said:


> This is a grey area. Those who apply to extend or renew their spouse visa in UK definitely have to supply one sponsor's photo. It says nothing about those who apply abroad, but since it's not a big expense or trouble, you lose nothing by enclosing one.


I would rather include it than not if it's a grey area. Have already spoken to DF and he said he can get one, no problem.

How many must I submit? When I applied for the General Visitor Visa, I sent the card that had two photos on it. They kept one and sent back the other. I was just going to include the other one that was left with my application. Is this okay or should I get a new set made?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe the applicant must include 2 identical passport photos.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

Easy enough then. I will get them done this weekend before my appt on Tuesday. Thanks!


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

*Final Checklist.....sending tomorrow*

Biometrics appointment is tomorrow @ 12:00 and then all documents (plus copies) will be going off to John. Hopefully my packet should be to Sheffield in about a week.....Monday or Tuesday. This was my final checklist:

Fiance Visa Supporting Documents Checklist:

1. Application
2. Appendix 2
3. My two original divorce decrees 
4. A confirmation email addressing me and my DF confirming date and time of provisional booking plus details.
5. A picture of my dress with the online receipt of payment (purchased online)
6. Six random screenshots of Skype calls and Facebook messages since we met December 2013-July 2014
7. Proposed itinerary for flight in September.
8. Five random pictures of us together from his visits.
9. His boarding passes from his two visits.
10. 6 months of bank statements
11. 6 months of original pay slips 
12. P60
13. His original divorce decree 
14. A certified copy of his Passport
15. My passport
16. Mortgage payments towards his house
17. An original utility bill 
18. A letter from his employer stating position, type (perm), how long he has worked there, wage and how long he has been earning his current wage on company letterhead.
19. My letter of intent
20. His letter of sponsorship/support
21. Biometric sheet
22. Land registry document
23. Passport photo of John(2)
24. Passport photos of Kimberly(2)


Thanks and fingers crossed.......:fingerscrossed::thumb::thumb::flame:hone::bathbaby:ray2::tea::grouphug::typing::faint:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Again, leave out the picture of the dress. You should include his contract.


----------



## peuapeu (Jun 26, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Again, leave out the picture of the dress. You should include his contract.


I did leave out the pic of the dress, just forgot to remove it from my checklist. I just sent John the email reminding him about the work contract. Thanks!


----------

